# Name your top 5 RDA's



## Rob Fisher (5/8/18)

For me, the current top 5 are Skyfall, KRMA, Venna, O-Atty X (being cleaned, coiled and rewicked) and Flave 22.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (5/8/18)

Recurve for single coil all day DL vaping.
Drop for some end of day exuberance.
McFly for MTL stealth action.
OL16 for the occasional fruity menthol treat.

Thats where the list ends.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (5/8/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> For me, the current top 5 are Skyfall, KRMA, Venna, O-Atty X (being cleaned, coiled and rewicked) and Flave 22.
> View attachment 140932



Such gorgeous RDAs @Rob Fisher !

I dont have many great RDAs but id say my top 5 in use are as follows 

OL16 - restricted lung hit, gorgeous flavour
Nuppin V1 - restricted lung hit, gorgeous flavour as well
Hadaly - restricted lung hit, superb flavour and use as a flavour tester most often
Petri V2 - a bit more open but still restricted lung hit , excellent flavour for me, dual coil
Goon 24 - direct lung hit , good flavour but not often used owing to foggy situations that develop

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (5/8/18)

In no specific order 
Hadaly 
Recurve
Drop
DR24 
Comet

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR (5/8/18)

22mm : Hadaly , Sentinel , Soul S , Hadeon , Comet
24mm : Tokugawa , Reload , Goon , Reload X , Armageddon

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Heino13 (5/8/18)

Goon
Drop

Getting recurve soon

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (5/8/18)

I think the question to ask also is have we come to a place with RDAs that no real innovation is possible any longer?

Only one more RDA left for me to try...

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Schnappie (5/8/18)

KZOR said:


> 22mm : Hadaly , Sentinel , Soul S , Hadeon , Comet
> 24mm : Tokugawa , Reload , Goon , Reload X , Armageddon


The CSMNT has been unceremoniously unseated from the top 5 24mm?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (5/8/18)

Schnappie said:


> The CSMNT has been unceremoniously unseated from the top 5 24mm


After the Tokugawa the others are so close. CSMNT , as well as the Aria Sleeper and a few others, will always be part of my collection of favourites.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff (5/8/18)

Hmmm...

Gorge, Hadaly, Wasp nano. Others I have are alright (Recurve, Drop solo, Entheon) but not top 5 material. 

Hoping the KRMA will make the top 5 list.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (5/8/18)

At this point I am only enjoying 2:

*Dead Rabbit 24* - for serious coils and assorted flavours. I use it when home after work/day. Since getting this, I haven't looked or felt the need to look for anything else. Before, I would go through RDAs pretty regularly.

*Cyclone Cylops with OL16 driptip *- with air slots all open. On top of my Reo, it is my daily driver. It used to be my tobacco RDA. But I have now found the small chamber is amazing for strong Menthol.

I am eyeing out the *Drop Dead*.

I am not a collector like most folks, despite this being a hobby to. I hate having things not getting used, unless they've worked before and are now on pension.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RayDeny (5/8/18)

Must be:

1) NarDa
2) Venna
3)Goon 24
4)Recoil Rebel
5)Goon 24

That OG Goon is timeless in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mahir (5/8/18)

Haven't tried any HE RDAs so I'll just list my favorites in each category. For single coil - The Hadaly & For dual coil - The OG Goon

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos (5/8/18)

1. Skyfall
2. Narca
3. Covet Rev
4. Narda
5. Would be a tie between a few but currently only using the armor v2 in single coil mode so it makes the list.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dietz (5/8/18)

Single Coil - Recurve
Deul Coil - CSMNT

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (5/8/18)

Silver said:


> Such gorgeous RDAs @Rob Fisher !
> 
> I dont have many great RDAs but id say my top 5 in use are as follows
> 
> ...



Jeepers, what was I thinking, I forgot the mighty RM2 in my previous post 

Allow me to resubmit my top 5 RDAs

Firstly, the three on the Reos - bottom fed mode







*RM2* - King for me for MTL tobaccoes - reliable, dependable, perfect MTL draw with its 1.2mm stock airhole. Steam train throat hit. Excellent flavour accuracy. 
*OL16* - restricted lung hit, gorgeous flavour
*Nuppin V1* - restricted lung hit, gorgeous flavour as well (prefer the V1 because of the base lip)

Then my two dripper RDAs - I havent tried too many but these are my favourites






*Hadaly *- restricted lung hit, superb flavour (I often use it as a flavour tester)
*Petri V2* - a bit more open but still restricted lung hit , excellent flavour for me, dual coil, more vapour

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (8/8/18)

1. Goon
2. Goon
3. Goon
4. Goon
5. Goon

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hakhan (8/8/18)

22mm
hadaly. 5a basic. krma. o atty v2. supersonic.

24
recoil og. flav. dead rabbit. csmnt. drop.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (8/8/18)

OL16
Chalice IV
Hadaly

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caramia (9/8/18)

OL16
OL16
Hadaly
Hadaly
Hadaly

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/8/18)

Daniel said:


> I think the question to ask also is have we come to a place with RDAs that no real innovation is possible any longer?
> 
> Only one more RDA left for me to try...



I think that you have raised an interesting point here @Daniel .

In my opinion, there will always be innovation wrt RDAs. It is more likely to be incremental than earth-shatteringly new, although I still hope for the latter.

Take the first place for 22mm RDAs from @KZOR (vaper, reviewer, vendor, DIYer etc). The Hadaly, which is also my first place, is almost two years old, which is ancient in vaping terms. Kzor's top 24mm, the Tokugawa, is also nearly two years old. Several forumites have mentioned the OL 16 which is heading for three years old.

Two-year-old RDAs still feature highly in many of the favourites listed. One could argue that some or other new RDA is "better", but even if you accept this, it will not be much better.

I think that you ( @Daniel ) should perhaps open up a new thread for us to discuss innovation.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------

